# Scandisk Freezes. Pleeeease help!



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi, I was about to give my C:\ Drive a much needed Scandisk + Defrag. But heres my problem. After scandisk goes through the file allocation thing, and checks folders it reaches Checking Files, then it just completely freezes my computer, and CTRL+ALT+DEL just brings me to a repeated 'Blue Screen of Death'

I have been reading other posts, and have already tried these
*Closed all programs running in background, including Anti Virus.*
*Removed all Spyware on system. *
*Tried running scandisk in safe mode*
*Upgraded to Internet Explorer 6*
*Scanned all drives for viruses (none found)*

After doing these I still lock up in the same spot on Scandisk.

A few other notes, don't know if they matter or not

Processor: AMD Duron @ 850Mz
OS: WinME
Hard Drive: 40GB, partitioned into C:, D:, E: and F:

Also, I was successfully abled to Scandisk my partition drives, I just can't seem to get it to work with the C:\, and I seriously need to Defrag. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok ... are sure you had everything closed. screensaver too?


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Yes, my screensaver was disabled. I closed out everything that is down in the Taskbar.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

then go to start/run & type in msinfo32 ...click ok...
then go to software envirement & click the (+) plus
then click on startup
go to edit & click select all
then back to edit & click copy
then come back in here & paste it


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

oh & by the way... i love your name...LOL


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Ok, here it is

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
Adaptec DirectCD	c:\progra~1\zipcd\directcd.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe	c:\progra~1\common~1\adobe\calibr~1\adobeg~1.exe .DEFAULT	Startup
CDInterceptor	cdi.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CreateCD	c:\progra~1\zipcd\easycd~1\createcd\createcd.exe -r	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Dcfssvc	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Launcher	selaunch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
NAV Agent	c:\progra~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
RealTray	c:\program files\real\realplayer\realplay.exe systemboothideplayer	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
ScriptBlocking	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\script blocking\sbserv.exe" -reg	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SideWinderTrayV4	c:\progra~1\micros~1\gameco~1\common\swtrayv4.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TaskMonitor	c:\windows\taskmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TBTray	tbtray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
WindowBlinds	c:\program files\object desktop\windowblinds\wbload.exe auto	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok this is going to take me a while.... I'll post back soon as possible


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Alright, thankyou so very very much for taking the time to help me. And sorry it pasted a little bit funny.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

These items do not need to load at reboot so take the checks out when you see them in msconfig... 
you get there by going to start/run.. type in msconfig & click ok... then click on startup

NOTE **** special attention needed where you see asteriks******
Adaptec DirectCD c:\progra~1\zipcd\directcd.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check 

Adobe Gamma Loader.exe c:\progra~1\common~1\adobe\calibr~1\adobeg~1.exe .DEFAULT Startup 
CDInterceptor cdi.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check unless you do graphics professionally

CreateCD c:\progra~1\zipcd\easycd~1\createcd\creat
ecd.exe -r All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check

Dcfssvc c:\windows\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check

Launcher selaunch.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check


PCHealth c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check

RealTray c:\program files\real\realplayer\realplay.exe systemboothideplayer All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ...remove check


********************ScriptBlocking 
"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\script blocking\sbserv.exe" -reg All Users
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\RunServices********* ScriptBlocking SBServ.exe Update to Norton AntiVirus 2001. Detects 
certain types of script-based viruses without the need for specific virus definitions - such as 
JavaScript and VBScript. This will help protect you from these viruses even before virus 
definitions are available. Note - some users complain of problems once the update is installed -
refer here for more information ********************************

*****SideWinderTrayV4 c:\progra~1\micros~1\gameco~1\com
mon\swtrayv4.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .... not sure if you need this on start up or not

*****StillImageMonitor c:\windows\system\stimon.exe All Users HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\RunServices *****Start -> Programs, create your own shortcut & remove the check in msconfig


TBTray tbtray.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .....remove check

WindowBlinds c:\program files\object desktop\windowblinds\wbload.exe auto .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
Run *** not sure on this

anything not listed here stays in your startup with checks enabled


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Alright, I did everything you said, except I left SideWinder Tray on there, its just for my Joystick. I am rebooting now, and am gonna retry Scandisk. I will come back in a moment.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

rust ... one more thing... do you have ad-aware?

spyware is getting really bad... so if you don't have it go get it

http://www.lavasoft.de English version


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Nope, still locks up  

And yes, I do have Ad-Aware i just removed all Spyware awhile ago before i made my very first post on this thread.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

what is your OS & do you get an error?


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm running WinME and theres no error

Right when it reaches Checking Files and Folders it just instantly locks up, not just Scandisk itself but the whole System.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

You mean scan disk?? do that in safe mode & defrag....


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You said you received a BSOD when trying to use Ctrl+alt+del What was the message, please?
Have you cleaned your Hard Drive before attempting to scandisk? Empty History, Windows\temp and Temporary Internet files.


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Savvy, read my first post, I already tried Scandisk in Safemode. I am trying to get Scandisk to work, so i can proceed to Defrag my drive. 

And as far as the BSOD, it just says The system has become unstable, nothing else or any technical information.

And yes, all my Temp folders have been just recently emptied out.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

rust ... Its getting over my head now... But I know what I would do... course Im not telling you to

(but have you downloaded the fix yet for system restoring after Sept 8 ?)

its a very simple procedure but not sure this is whats needed

I am assuming you have checked your cache settings & dumped them.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

The last successful scan & defrag was when? Did you have any trouble then ?


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Sorry, lol, I do know a nice deal about computers but I don't know quite what your talking about with Cache settings, and dumping the cache. Any idea where I can get that fix as well?


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I went thru a small gauntlet of test at pcpitstop.com
it helped me alot w/ my system

but w/ the script block you have on... you will not be able to do it.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

You don't have a full harddrive do you?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q149432


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

No i do not


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm afraid I don't have much to offer here, you've covered the basics. Safe mode bypasses your startup programs and you've done a disk cleanup first.

One thing that comes to mind here is the possiblity of heat related instability or memory problems. 

I suppose even though you have WinME you could still use a startup disk to boot to DOS and run scandisk in DOS. I would not have scandisk automatically fix errors though, given the instability issue. You should have it prompt first.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

rust... immtrying to find something on the web


give me a few


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I would advise you to run scandisk in DOS if you were using Win98. Can you boot to DOS using a special floppy in ME?

Savvy Lady probably knows whether or not that's possible.


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Alright, I'll try some of these suggestions. I really wanna thank the three of you for taking the time to help me out with my darn PC.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Another possibility is to go to the Manufacturer's (for your Hard Drive) website and Download the Disk tools. Run them to see if they find any damage to your Hard Drive.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

rust if you have not downloaded this please do...
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q290700


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

RUST---- I got it

Installing the Windows ME Utility on Windows 98 Systems

i) Some users report a significant reduction in the time it takes to defrag a drive with the substitution of the Windows ME defrag.exe. The algoritum used in the ME version, allows for defragging without ending all running tasks. Naturally, your results may vary.

ii) The file you have downloaded is now named "newdefrag.exe" .

iii) Copy or Move the file "newdefrag" to the Windows directory. ie: "C:\Windows".

iv) Find your existing "defrag.exe" file in the same directory. ie: "C:\Windows".

v) Rename (Select > Right Click > Rename) your existing "defrag.exe" to 
"defrag.old", or any name you prefer.

vi) Finally, Rename "newdefrag.exe" to "defrag.exe".

vii) That's it. Enjoy.

The Windows ME "defrag.exe" file's version number is 4.90.3000,
and is about 209 kb in size.

Renovator
www.lurkhere.com


----------



## rust_in_peace77 (Dec 31, 2001)

Oddly enough Savvy, I read that earlier today before even using these forums at all, and that method does not work for me because what it does is take the Scandisk from WinME (which I have) and puts in on a Win98 System...

However! You guys fixed it for me, I ran Scandisk through DOS and it fixed everything! All Rollin thx for that idea, and Savvy and Mosaic you are both very very helpful thanx for helping me. I got everything working now. 

Case Closed!


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

well do you know what it was that fixed it... might come in handy next time someone has this problem?


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Mo... good idea running it thru DOS... however I never have ... & I don't know anything about doing that.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)




----------

